# Dig Cam pic nachbearbeiten, "scanlines" entfernen



## Tackleberry (19. Juni 2001)

Wir haben in der Schule Projektwoche und da bin ich mit der Dig Cam meines Info Lehrers, einem Dig Stick, rumgegangen und hab ein bißle rumgeknipst. Nunja die Fotos gehen allerdings nerven die Streifen, gibs ne Möglichkeit die mit Photoshop (oder Paint shop pro 5, das haben wir hier bloss )zu entfernen. Habs mal angehängt...












THX


----------



## -H- (19. Juni 2001)

*tja...*

also, es gibt dafür bei den Video-Filtern ein Ding das heißt De-Interlace. Damit lassen sich die geraden oder ungeraden Zeilen des Bildes entfernen, aber das sieht in den seltesten Fällen gut aus. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur Handarbeit übrig: Man könnte mit dem Bewegungsunschärfe-Filter senkrecht weichzeichnen nach dem man eine dafür geeignete Auswahl getroffen hat. Aber das würde ich nicht empfehlen!!

...ansonsten bessere digicam nehmen  

H


----------



## Tackleberry (19. Juni 2001)

is die von meinem info lehrer, is so ein Cam Stick also son mini ding das suckt


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

sieht mir nach ner verdammt schlechten digi cam mit ner miesen auflösung aus. brobier mal denD e-Interlace filter ob der was hilft.

oder linse putzen  

p.s. wie hast du es geschafft so große bilder anzuhängen ?


----------



## Scalé (19. Juni 2001)

hat er nicht angehängt.
mim forum code


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

forum code.....
erzähl mehr !


----------



## dPo2000 (19. Juni 2001)

wie wärs mitm "Klonen" TOOl ? *fG+




*ironiE+




;]


----------



## Scalé (20. Juni 2001)

@Meister eder:

gaaaanz einfach. brauchst netmal den code. geh beim antworten über der textbox auf den button img der rest erklärt sich von selbst


----------

